# WVRR.CA updated at What's New



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon

I finally found the time to do an update. Retirement has been just to hectic. I either find a part time job or lock myself in the basement.

Anyway, enjoy and keep in touch. My place is always open.

http://wvrr.ca/new.htm


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave- Your layout looks great as always. Thanks for the update. Just so you know- for some reason or other, the photos only show up when you 'click to enlarge' them. Maybe, it's just me!?!! Anyway, great job! 

-Kevin.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about that Kevin. A series of issues cropped up with the uploading of that file. System Progressive Protection for only one. A nightmare but all fixed up now. Glad you were able to enjoy it in at least that form. Hoping to be a lot more active now that the summer's winding down.

Cheers

Dave


----------

